# Best Hub town in Idaho for river access and day trips



## skinnyfish (Jun 13, 2007)

I have been a Colorado boater for most of my life and generally home based in Buena Vista. Obviously there is more rivers in CO than the Ark. We have always branched out to kayak or raft other rivers in state. BV has been nice for a home base run like the Arkansas River. It has quick Kayak shuttles and a lot of variety for rafting. We love to host friends and day trip. Browns is a simple safe trip with good views, that creates easy access and memories for all. 

We are looking to spend some time in Idaho this summer and havent explored many rivers there. Obviously there is some amazing multi days which we will try to get on or have done in past. We are curious what town or area has the most access for day trips and quality whitewater. Kayak, rafting, and some occasional class V for seasoned boaters. We also have rookies that join and would love a simple beautiful day stretch like Browns Canyon. Love to hear your advice and places you could recommend. Thank you all

Zach and Beth


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta be Boise or McCall. From either place you have access (little further from McCall) to the Payette river runs. There are at least 6 day runs on the payette river system, ranging from class II to class V (swirly canyon on the south fork up to the north fork from Smiths Ferry to Banks). Plus you have access to the non-permitted sections of the Salmon (couple hours further from boise). Plus a few other runs at varying distances from each town.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

skinnyfish said:


> I have been a Colorado boater for most of my life and generally home based in Buena Vista. Obviously there is more rivers in CO than the Ark. We have always branched out to kayak or raft other rivers in state. BV has been nice for a home base run like the Arkansas River. It has quick Kayak shuttles and a lot of variety for rafting. We love to host friends and day trip. Browns is a simple safe trip with good views, that creates easy access and memories for all.
> 
> We are looking to spend some time in Idaho this summer and havent explored many rivers there. Obviously there is some amazing multi days which we will try to get on or have done in past. We are curious what town or area has the most access for day trips and quality whitewater. Kayak, rafting, and some occasional class V for seasoned boaters. We also have rookies that join and would love a simple beautiful day stretch like Browns Canyon. Love to hear your advice and places you could recommend. Thank you all
> 
> Zach and Beth



I would probably post up in Lowman or Garden Valley. An hour to the Middle Fork. Easy to get to Main Payette or daystretch in Stanley for class 3 fun. And all of the Payettes in your front yard. You are not close to the Lochsa but that tends to be run early. Hot springs all around. 

McCall would work too and it does give you a just over the hill shot to the Main Salmon or the Little Salmon which is also an early only run. 

I love Stanley and spend lots of time there because....views and wild. When I was kayaking a lot I made lots of trips up past Lowman to get to the Payette.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

*Hub Towns*

Similarly, what would be a good hub town to catch both access to rivers as well as access to skiing/boarding? Thanks!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

MountainmanPete said:


> Similarly, what would be a good hub town to catch both access to rivers as well as access to skiing/boarding? Thanks!


No you don't. That means you are thinking about moving here. And bringing your filthy Colorado hippy ways with you. Nope. Don't do it. And stay offa my lawn.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Nope. Too cold and people with shitty attitudes. Where are you from originally Carvedog? Ima pee on your lawn and it'll smell like patchouli.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

MountainmanPete said:


> Nope. Too cold and people with shitty attitudes. Where are you from originally Carvedog? Ima pee on your lawn and it'll smell like patchouli.


About a stones throw from the Snake River Canyon where Evil Kneivel upset the tender sensibilities of those who hail from Single Drip. 

Oh yes, the ******* is strong in this one. 

But my grandparents homesteaded on the edge of the desert on the North side of the canyon, but I actually took to the book larning so I am not as dumb as all that. I do have to say they are some anally impacted sonsabitches down there though. 

And I actually have killed most of my lawn so I don't care about that but patchoulli.....I gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Banks, but i'd keep on keeping on to hood river or. Just saying.


----------



## UseTheSpinMove (Nov 16, 2016)

Might depend on your definition of "town"... 

Boise is a city complete with all of the trappings. Banks, on the other hand, is a confluence of two rivers and two highways with a pull out where kayakers high-five and not much else. 
Garden Valley is a town in the sense that you might could find a place to rent or a pretty permanent place to park a camper... but it's not like there's much of a main street. 
McCall... that would be a town. Stanley, too, although a tiny one. Crouch, too, and they have the Dirty Shame.


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 30, 2017)

*Don't miss Idaho Falls area*

Great area for fishing! Many easy floats, but the Alpine section of the Snake is a SUPER FUN class lll spot!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

I vote Riggins. No permit and a 60 mile stretch of great water.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

If you want all summer dependable class 3-5, look around the Payette drainage. If you want to chase snow melt, lots of other options.


----------

